
The Pentagon Has Prepared a Cyberattack Against Russia - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-pentagon-has-prepared-a-cyber-attack-against-russia
======
sidcool
If this news is coming out now then it has already happened.

~~~
simplicitea
This news is not news. The pentagon? Preparing?

